# Laser Cutting



## twebb (Apr 18, 2012)

I do not yet have a CNC table router but I do have an Epilog Laser Machine. I am very interested in any information current users have on project ideas and how to's. I have an Epilog Laser Engraver 24x36 60 watt. I would love to connect with others Laser users here to get crafty ideas with wood. So far we have only used the machine for engraving for customers but it really has a lot of potential I'm sure on the wood side of things.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, we looked at one of those but could not quite get it into the budget yet. I work with a CNC machine at work and do the design work for it. What types of projects were you thinking about?


----------



## Dean Fowell (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a Laser engraver what are you looking to do My table size is 48 x 32 and im in the process of building a cnc router PM me


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello,
My name is Ed and I've been looking for someone to team up with for some time now. I'm into making keepsake boxes and do a lot of engraving on them. My problem is that I do not have an Epilog machine and I need to find someone who does and is willing to burn my graphics into the wood. I use "Corel Draw 11" for my graphics and will supply the disc(s) and the wood for the burnings. If you are interested in seeing where we can go with this arrangement please get back to me a, [email protected]. Thanks, ED


----------



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

Dean,
Hello,
My name is Ed and I've been looking for someone to team up with for some time now. I'm into making keepsake boxes and do a lot of engraving on them. My problem is that I do not have an Epilog machine and I need to find someone who does and is willing to burn my graphics into the wood. I use "Corel Draw 11" for my graphics and will supply the disc(s) and the wood for the burnings. If you are interested in seeing where we can go with this arrangement please get back to me a, [email protected]. Thanks, ED


----------

